# fergie breathes fire



## samyboy (Aug 10, 2004)

yup u read propperly well.......

i was reving me old T-20 (diesel) like rel rele high an shes puttin away so i flick the decompression lever putt putt putt bang big fireball flew up i thought it was quite funni an she still runs smooth as ever so no damage


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

congrats... I think


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Termi????


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Saw the T-20 and thought the same thing LOLL

BE NICE


----------



## samyboy (Aug 10, 2004)

*.*

lol i was well proud if uve ever seen tractor pulling they go steemin down then send fireballs out the exhaust ma standard ferg does it too:tractorsm


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

I didn't realise they made a TO-20 diesel, thiought it was just the TO-35 and TO-40.

What engine does the TO-20 diesel have??


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Toba, 

Didn't think about the T-20, just how the post was ...uh...put together??

:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: 

Greg


----------



## samyboy (Aug 10, 2004)

*.*

naaaa its TE-20

for anyone who doesnt kbnow the ferguson tractors where made at banner lane coventry england and shipped around the world tractors produced for the UK were stamped TE for tractor england models shipped abroad were TO tractor overseas

mine is a TEF diesel they run a perkins P3 diesel and kick out 23.5belt horse power (thats power on the PTO shaft) 

an yup i think u do get the TOF cuz ive seen pics of them in new zealand


ive decided im not gonna keep doing it incase blow the head gasget or worse


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

I believe the TOs were actually made in the US,, they had continental engines.

Odd that a TE-20 would have a Perkins, the 35s and 40s had a Standard diesel.


----------

